# I now work at Pantera Bread...



## MikeH (Feb 7, 2011)

...I mean Panera Bread. 

Went in for an interview today, got through the first with the kitchen manager, then set me up for a second interview right on the spot with the store manager. We had a good chat about what he expected and what I expected, then I walked out with a job.







In all seriousness, I'm pretty stoked. I've been out of work for a month and it's been rough. But now I'm working at a place that I frequent for food anyways, so it's a win-win. Plus the pay is better than any other part-time job I've held thus far.


----------



## GATA4 (Feb 7, 2011)

Dude, this is badass.

Now you get to talk to the hot chicks that eat at Panera Bread.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 7, 2011)

Hot chicks galore + actual good food. Epic.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 7, 2011)

Mmmmmm.... Bagels...


----------



## MikeH (Feb 7, 2011)

Fortunately/unfortunately, I have a girlfriend of nearly 2 years. 

No laws against looking, though.


----------



## Soubi7string (Feb 7, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> Fortunately/unfortunately, I have a girlfriend of nearly 2 years.
> 
> No laws against looking, though.



Congrats good sir 
and you can always point them my way and be all like "That dude is super cool"


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Feb 7, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> Fortunately/unfortunately, I have a girlfriend of nearly 2 years.
> 
> No laws against looking, though.



Dude you could totally play the "Have you met _____?" game when a hot chick(s) walks in for one of your buddies or co-workers. That's what being a good wing man is all about.


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 7, 2011)

Soubi7string said:


> Congrats good sir
> and you can always point them my way and be all like "That dude is super cool"



But they when you started talking they would know he was lying. 

Congratz on finding work , income rocks.


----------



## Dan (Feb 8, 2011)

Damnit, for a second i thought the thread read 'Pantera bread' 






EDIT: ohh wait it did!!!!


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 8, 2011)

Don't eat too many carbs, tubby.


----------



## MFB (Feb 8, 2011)

Pantera Bread - Reinventing the Meal


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 8, 2011)

His manager's name is Phil.


----------



## MFB (Feb 8, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> His manager's name is Phil.



Does he come on Selmo*?

* No such bread exists, I'm just a sucker for bad jokes


----------



## ROAR (Feb 8, 2011)

Wanna get me a discount on some bread?


----------



## liamh (Feb 8, 2011)

cowboys from bagel


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 8, 2011)

The employee of the month was shot.


----------



## liamh (Feb 8, 2011)

dont worry, he's getting 32 signature rolling pins in dedication...with flames and lightning bolts


----------



## leandroab (Feb 8, 2011)

liamh said:


> dont worry, he's getting 32 signature rolling pins in dedication...with flames and lightning bolts





josh pelican said:


> The employee of the month was shot.





liamh said:


> cowboys from bagel





MFB said:


> Does he come on Selmo*?
> 
> * No such bread exists, I'm just a sucker for bad jokes



Wow, SS.ORG deserves its own stand up comedy show...


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 8, 2011)

Congratulations on the new Job 



MFB said:


> Pantera Bread - Reinventing the Meal


----------



## Skanky (Feb 8, 2011)

Don't let the bread *Rise *too much, or it will end up *Hollow*.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Feb 8, 2011)

Pantera bread, showing off their "Vulgar Display of Flour" by "Reinventing the Meal" with such sandwiches as "Far Beyond Chicken", which include a bag of chips and "This Loave" of "Primal Whole-Wheat Bread".


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Feb 8, 2011)

OMFG!...  I seriously have tears from laughing so hard at these comments.


----------



## SAWitall (Feb 8, 2011)

aha you guys are hysterical...every time i pass that panera bread place i daydream about putting up a "t" where it should go on the logo


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 8, 2011)

You see us comin' and you all together run for cover!

We're baking over this town.


----------



## groph (Feb 8, 2011)

SAWitall said:


> aha you guys are hysterical...every time i pass that panera bread place i daydream about putting up a "t" where it should go on the logo



At yeast a man can dream.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 8, 2011)

I bet he'll make his own sandwiches when he has five minutes alone.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Feb 8, 2011)

envenomedcky said:


> Pantera bread, showing off their "Vulgar Display of Flour" by "Reinventing the Meal" with such sandwiches as "Far Beyond Chicken", which include a bag of chips and "This Loave" of "Primal Whole-Wheat Bread".



Don't forget "Cowboys From Hell"...

















oh wait that's not funny, is it?


----------



## steve1 (Feb 8, 2011)

....here we come, reach for your bun


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 8, 2011)

In turn you're making us fucking hungry.


----------



## SAWitall (Feb 8, 2011)

well they can surely say theyve mastered the art of breading


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 8, 2011)

I bet when he's checking on the dough he yells, "It's time to rise!"


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## MikeH (Feb 8, 2011)

My thread provides.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 8, 2011)

Michael told me that when it gets busy, he'll use his third arm.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Feb 8, 2011)

So do you throw away all the Dough Of Rejection?


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes. He throws them over the cheddar/dairy gates...

... Oh. That one was bad. Since cheddar is a dairy product, it's redundant. I disappoint myself sometimes. Oh well. Yesterday don't mean shit.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Feb 8, 2011)

It's ok man We'll Bake That Bread For A Long Time.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 8, 2011)

You guys are killing me!


----------



## DevinShidaker (Feb 8, 2011)

If they make breakfast food there, maybe Mike can whip us up some Cemetery Crepes.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Feb 8, 2011)

envenomedcky said:


> Pantera bread, showing off their "Vulgar Display of Flour" by "Reinventing the Meal" with such sandwiches as "Far Beyond Chicken", which include a bag of chips and "This Loave" of "Primal Whole-Wheat Bread".



+1 rep for that comment alone


----------



## groph (Feb 8, 2011)

VULGAR DISPLAY OF FLOUR HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## MikeH (Feb 8, 2011)

Five dollars a scone.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Feb 8, 2011)

envenomedcky said:


> If they make breakfast food there, maybe Mike can whip us up some Cemetery Crepes.



 If it were possible to rep you twice in the same thread I totally would.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 8, 2011)

Under the lights Mike stands tall,
Nobody likes his bread at all.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 8, 2011)

I see you had your dough made up,
one of the best suppliers.
Before you bake this bread today,
check out what's expired.
Something told you this job had more to meet the eye.


----------



## MFB (Feb 8, 2011)

Don't forget to write your message in bun

And does this mean you're now the Melopan man, so we should take your hand?


----------



## habicore_5150 (Feb 8, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> I see you had your dough made up,
> one of the best suppliers.
> Before you bake this bread today,
> check out what's expired.
> Something told you this job had more than wheat and rye.



(horribly) fixed


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 9, 2011)

In this day and time of sandwich magic.
We need buns and rolls...
We need PANTERA BREAD!


----------



## Thep (Feb 9, 2011)

dun du-na-nun-nun CHEESE!
dun du-na-nun-nun SPREAD!
dun du-na-nun-nun WALK!
What did you say?!

can I has some win?


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 9, 2011)

I wonder if we'll smile for our muffins,
while Michael starts the day.


----------



## Variant (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm really glad I'm not the only one that refers to that place as "Pantera Bread".


----------



## zeppelinrock34 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ahhhh!! I open my Mouth for More! give me Goddamn a Breadstick!


----------



## liamh (Feb 9, 2011)

Last time I had brunch there, the head chef gave a speech about how _white_ bread is superior.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 9, 2011)

You should quit and apply at Pantera Bread...


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 9, 2011)

FIVE MINUTES A SCOOOOONE.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 9, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> FIVE MINUTES A SCOOOOONE.


 
Win


----------



## verstamp (Feb 9, 2011)

Wok


----------



## Dan (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Furtive Glance (Feb 13, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> FIVE MINUTES A SCOOOOONE.



Definitely just "sang" that in my head. Awesome!


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 13, 2011)

groph said:


> VULGAR DISPLAY OF FLOUR HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH




Hahahaha that was amazing


----------



## CrownofWorms (Feb 13, 2011)

ITS A MESSAGE IN SOUP.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Feb 13, 2011)




----------

